# Where can I get CaCO3 right now on my way home from work?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I need a source of Ca immediately. Is there a source that i can pic up on the way home at a drug store or something. Basically, do i need to buy it from GW, or is it in something that is an everyday store?

Thanks

jB


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If your need is dire, you should be able to find pure stuff at a homebrew store. You may also be able to find it at the drug store by asking the pharmacist. Actually, you can get a lot of chems like this by asking a pharmacist. I recommend calling the local homebrew stores, then pharmacies.

Luck!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Keep in mind that Greg Watson (if that's what you mean by GW) doesn't sell CaCO3, but dolomite, which has magnesium in it (CaMg(CO3)2).


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am now looking into calcium chloride, i believe it is more water soluble. I know it comes as de-icer.....but what else is in there that might harm my critters? Does anyone know of a common source for CaCl?

Thanks

jB


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

The CaCl in ice melters is fine. Just make sure there isn't other stuff in it. They also sell CaCl at swimming pool stores for raising GH.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks guys.....i picked up some cacl at a pool supply store.

Thanks for your help.

jB


----------

